# زواج المرأة من رجل أصغر منها سناً(للمناقشة)



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

سوف اقوم بطرح بعض الأسئلة:


هل تقبلين بالزواج من رجل يصغرك سناً؟​ 
 

 وهل فارق السن بين الزوجين يؤثر على الحياة الزوجية؟​​



وهل الحب والصراحة يغطي على فارق السن؟ ​ 
 

 وهل زواج المرأه من رجل يصغرها سنا يمكن أن يكون طريق قصيرا لاستمرارالحياة الزوجية؟​​


والأسئلة التي تطرح نفسها الآن


إلى متى ستظل مثل هذه الأفكار مسيطرة على عقولنا؟​ 
 

إلى متى سنظل أسرى لعادات بالية تفسد علينا حياتنا؟


وأنت يا حواء:​​


لو جمع القدر بينك وبين رجل يصغرك في العمر وانجذب كل منكما للآخر وعرض عليك الزواج ....هل ستقبلين؟


وأنت يا آدم:


هل تقبل الزواج من امرأة تكبرك في العمر؟


هل تعرضت لمثل هذا الموقف أو تعرض له أحد أصدقائك أو أقاربك؟




​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*عادي...*

*انا شخصيا اقبل بس يكون فيه حدود للفرق دا بحيث ما اكونش قد امه يعني ههههههههه لا يكون معقول ليا و ليه هوا كمان*

*والله دا رايي و مش مهم راي الباقيين بقي مش كدا هههههههه*​


----------



## soso1 (1 أغسطس 2010)

نعم انا مريت بحاجة زي كدا ...وطبعا راي المجتمع والعادات والتقاليد بتقول لازم الرجل يبقي هو الاكبر  ...وعلشان كدا ماكنش ينفع...ولكن بعيدا عن راي المجتمع  انا بلاحظ ان لو المراة  هي الاكبر أكيد شخصيتها هتبقي اقوي وداه مش هيرضي المراة لان كدا هتبقي متحملة المسئولية وكدا هنقلب الادوار..والحاجة الثانية ان المراة بيظهر عليها الكبر اسرع من الرجل ...يعني بعد فترة هنحس داه قوي...وياسلام لو عينه زايغة يبتدي يبص للي اصغر من مراته ...ويدخلوا في مشاكل


----------



## سور (1 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال مهم روزى
فى رائى ان المشكله مش فى السن ان كان اكبر او اصغر 
المشكله فى الشخصية ذاتها
لانه يوجد رجال ذات سن كبير ولكن روحه شابه
او رجل سنه صغير لكن عقليه كبيره
فالمهم هى الشخصية والتوافق اولا واخيرا
الفكره فى ان يكون الزوج اكبر من الزوجه
ان الفتاه بطبيعتها بيكون نضجها اسرع من الشاب لذلك لا تقتنع بعقلية
شاب يصغرها فى السن
كما ان المرأه يظهر عليها علامات كبر السن الجسديه فى سن مبكر عن الرجل
مع ملاحظة ان الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذوكسيه 
لا توافق على الزواج اذا كان الرجل يصغر المراه باكثر من 5 سنوات
شكرااا للموضوع الحيوى يا قمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سوف اقوم بطرح بعض الأسئلة:
> ​
> هل تقبلين بالزواج من رجل يصغرك سناً؟
> 
> ...


 
جميل موضوعك يا روزى
متابع معاكى الاراء 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> سؤال مهم روزى
> 
> فى رائى ان المشكله مش فى السن ان كان اكبر او اصغر
> المشكله فى الشخصية ذاتها
> ...


 
رأييك جميل يا سور 
احييكى عليه ​


----------



## girgis2 (1 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وهل فارق السن بين الزوجين يؤثر على الحياة الزوجية؟​
> 
> *هو دا على حسب*
> *يعني لو الفارق كبير وقدروا يعيشوا ويكملوا ويكبروا شوية مع بعض -لو يعني- شوية شوية هي هتشعر كأنها ذي مامته وهتعامله على هذا الاساس وهتبدأ تغير عليه غيرة مرضية لانها حاسة بعدم الثقة وعدم الكفائة لاشباعه وممكن تكون محقة في كدة *​
> ...


*شكرااا لطرح المناقشة الجميلة دي*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## سور (1 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> رأييك جميل يا سور
> 
> 
> احييكى عليه ​


شكرااا كوكو
السن برده يابنى ليه خبرته:new6::new6:​


----------



## Critic (1 أغسطس 2010)

*الردود الافلاطونية فى الموضوع ده غير واقعية بالمرة*

*مهما كانت شخصية الرجل الخ الخ*

*لو البنت اكبر من الرجل هيكون فى مشاكل نفسية على الرجل*
*دائما هيشعر انه اقل بسبب صغره عنها و هيحاول يفرض سلطته لتعويض النقص*
*و البنت لن تشعر بالاحتواء او الحكمة من الرجل لانها تفوقه سننا*

*و فرق السن ده هياثر كمان على تربية الاطفال و جوانب اخرى زى المراة بتظهر عليها ملامح الكبر اسرع بينما الرجل هيبدو و كأنه مازال شاب و ده هيعمل مشاكل نفسية خطيرة جدا للرجل و للمراة ممكن توصل لمراحل خطيرة و انحرافات*

*من الاخر*
*ارتباط فاشل بكل المقاييس الواقعية بعيدا عن الافلاطونيات*


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *عادي...*​
> 
> *انا شخصيا اقبل بس يكون فيه حدود للفرق دا بحيث ما اكونش قد امه يعني ههههههههه لا يكون معقول ليا و ليه هوا كمان*​
> 
> *والله دا رايي و مش مهم راي الباقيين بقي مش كدا هههههههه*​


 

ههههههههه ميرسي ليكي ولرأيك

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

soso1 قال:


> نعم انا مريت بحاجة زي كدا ...وطبعا راي المجتمع والعادات والتقاليد بتقول لازم الرجل يبقي هو الاكبر ...وعلشان كدا ماكنش ينفع...ولكن بعيدا عن راي المجتمع انا بلاحظ ان لو المراة هي الاكبر أكيد شخصيتها هتبقي اقوي وداه مش هيرضي المراة لان كدا هتبقي متحملة المسئولية وكدا هنقلب الادوار..والحاجة الثانية ان المراة بيظهر عليها الكبر اسرع من الرجل ...يعني بعد فترة هنحس داه قوي...وياسلام لو عينه زايغة يبتدي يبص للي اصغر من مراته ...ويدخلوا في مشاكل


 

هههههههههه ميرسي ليك

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

سور قال:


> سؤال مهم روزى
> 
> فى رائى ان المشكله مش فى السن ان كان اكبر او اصغر
> المشكله فى الشخصية ذاتها
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل موضوعك يا روزى
> 
> متابع معاكى الاراء
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

girgis2 قال:


> *شكرااا لطرح المناقشة الجميلة دي*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

ميرسي جدا للمرور الجميل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> *الردود الافلاطونية فى الموضوع ده غير واقعية بالمرة*
> 
> *مهما كانت شخصية الرجل الخ الخ*
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سوف اقوم بطرح بعض الأسئلة:​
> 
> 
> هل تقبلين بالزواج من رجل يصغرك سناً؟
> ...


 
هو فى كتير تعرض ليه بس انا مليش دعوه كل واحد حر انا بتكلم عن نفسى جايز حد مش هتفرق معاه انا تفرق على حسب الشخصية


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> هو فى كتير تعرض ليه بس انا مليش دعوه كل واحد حر انا بتكلم عن نفسى جايز حد مش هتفرق معاه انا تفرق على حسب الشخصية


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
> 
> نورتي


 
طاب انتى يا رز قوليلنا رائيك ياه


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> طاب انتى يا رز قوليلنا رائيك ياه


 

بصي انا هقولك حاجه موضوع فرق السن ده لقيت كتير جدا مروا بالموضوع ده

وحقيقي استغربت جدا ليه بيحصل كده لكن بعدها اكتشفت ان الحب كان اقوي ولانهم متفاهمين مش فكروا في فرق السن ده كان حبهم اقوي

وانا نزلت الموضوع ده مخصوص عشان اعرف وجهات النظر لاني انا عن نفسي مش معترضه خالص ولا مقتنعه بفرق السن اهم شئ يهمني هو الحب والاحترام لان صعب اي شخص يلاقي الحب في الزمن ده لكن دايما نظرت المجتمع بتفرق وممكن كلام الناس يتحكم في مستقبل اشخاص يعني كتير بردو اعرفهم مروا بكده وبعدوا لمجرد كلام اللي حواليهم يعني بعدوا عشان كلام المجتمع ونسيوا ان دي حياتهم ومش من حق اي حد يتدخل فيهم

صدقيني انا نزلت الموضوع ده مخصوص عشان عارفه الاراء لكن كتير كملوا حبهم بالزواج وعايشين اجمل حياه وفي بردوا اللي اهتموا بكلام الناس وندموا علي حبهم اللي ضاع

ده من وجهة نظري

اسفه طولت عليكم ههههههههه رغايه موت انا عارفه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

*وااااااااو موضوع حلو
اوى
بس  ممكن نختصره فى كلمتين
اولا  لو هما بيحبو بعض  بجد  هيقدرو يتحدو اى  ظروف
ولو  هو  عرف يحتويها   بجد  هيقدر يملكها حنانه   ويكون  هو سر سعادتها
موضوعيك  حلو  زيك يا روزاااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وااااااااو موضوع حلو*
> 
> _*اوى*_
> _*بس ممكن نختصره فى كلمتين*_
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا جون

ربنا يسعدك يا جميل


----------



## SALVATION (3 أغسطس 2010)

_الاهم التفاهم _
_مش ضرورى يكون بينهم حب علشان تحصل المعجزة لكن الاقوى يكون فى تفاهم واحترام ده يولد الحب_
_مش جايز الانسانة ديه تسعده اكتر من اى حد تانى؟_
_مجرد رأى_
_شكراا لما طرحتى من مناقشة روزى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

salvation قال:


> _الاهم التفاهم _
> 
> _مش ضرورى يكون بينهم حب علشان تحصل المعجزة لكن الاقوى يكون فى تفاهم واحترام ده يولد الحب_
> _مش جايز الانسانة ديه تسعده اكتر من اى حد تانى؟_
> ...


 

ميرسي جدا يا توني

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2010)

لو كان الحب والتفاهم موجودين
والانسان دة قادر يحتوى حبيبته بشتى الطرق وفى كل الاوقات
يبقى ليه لا ؟!

الناس والمجتمع لو حطناهم فى دماغنا عمرنا ما هنعمل اى حاجة لقدام
عمرنا حتى ما هنفكر نحب اصلا

والطبيعى ان اللى يعجبك مش هيعجب حد غيرك
المهم انه عاجبك انتى

وفى كل الاحوال الجواز عدة جوانب
لو لاقينا ان كل الجوانب تفوق جانب السن دة
يبقى نكمل ومالناش دعوة بكلام الناس اللى مش وراهم غير الرغى بس

اصلى خدتيه كبير هيقلولك بصوا اخدته كبير قد ابوها
اخدتيه صغير هيقلولك بصى واخدة قد ابنها
فى كلتا الحاليتن مش بيسكتوا
يبقى نختار اللى هيريحنى مش يريح الناس

سورى للاطالة
وثانكس روزى للموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

كلام سليم يا حبي

وده بردو نفس وجهة نظري اللي قولتها

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2010)

> *وهل فارق السن بين الزوجين يؤثر على الحياة الزوجية؟
> 
> مش شايف ان فرق السن عائق بين الطرفين
> ادام الطرفين متفقين فى كل شىء
> ...


مش  متفق معاك يا كوكو فى دى
فارق السن لوكبير هايعمل مشكلة اكيد اذا مكنش النهاردة هايكون بكرة
الحب والتفاهم والصراحة لاتغنى عن وجود تكاافؤ مقبول بين الزوجين فى السن
لانة هايحصل صدام عى ارض الواقع بسبب الفرق دة ومش هاتجدى كلامات الحب معاة فىالوقت دة  ( راىء شخصى )
معلهش دخلت فىالوسط كدة بس انا متابع الموضوع
وحبيت اعلق على الحتة دى
لان الكلام الرنان لايغنى عن الواقع


----------



## روزي86 (4 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> مش متفق معاك يا كوكو فى دى
> فارق السن لوكبير هايعمل مشكلة اكيد اذا مكنش النهاردة هايكون بكرة
> الحب والتفاهم والصراحة لاتغنى عن وجود تكاافؤ مقبول بين الزوجين فى السن
> لانة هايحصل صدام عى ارض الواقع بسبب الفرق دة ومش هاتجدى كلامات الحب معاة فىالوقت دة ( راىء شخصى )
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا جرجس

نورت الموضوع


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

رأى ان السن مش عائق بالمرة 
وصغر سن الرجل لا يعنى بالضرورة صغر عقله وعدم سيطرته على بيته
بس الفارق يكون بسيط يعنى الكنيسة بتسمح بسنتين فى عقد الزواج ولو أكثر بتمضيهم على تعهد
انه ده ميكونش سبب لمشاكلهم

والعبرة مش بالسن أد الحب والتفاهم بينهم ومدى توافق شخصياتهم


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> رأى ان السن مش عائق بالمرة
> وصغر سن الرجل لا يعنى بالضرورة صغر عقله وعدم سيطرته على بيته
> بس الفارق يكون بسيط يعنى الكنيسة بتسمح بسنتين فى عقد الزواج ولو أكثر بتمضيهم على تعهد
> انه ده ميكونش سبب لمشاكلهم
> ...


 

تمام كده يا قمر

ده كلام سليم ومنطقي

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## torab (6 سبتمبر 2010)

* 


موضوع جميل , عندي صديق يمر بنفس التجربة فقد تزوج امرأة تكبره بسنتين و هي في العقد الثالث من العمر و هم يعيشون الأن بشكل عادي خالص و عندهم ثلاثة أولاد و كلاهما يتحمل مسؤوليته في الحياة, و لم يكن دافع الزواج هو الحب فقد كان دافع صديقي هو أخلاق تلك المرأة التي لم يجدها في غيرها و قد كان دافع تلك المرأة للقبول كذلك أخلاقه.
فالسن لا يؤثر في الزوجين من كلتا الحالتين سواء كبر سن المرأة أو كبر سن الرجل إذا كان الزوجان متفاهمان و يسود بينهما الحب و المودة و خاصتا الاحترام فإذا انعدم الاحترام فسيفشل هذا الارتباط حتى و لو كان سنهما متوافقا.

تقبلوا مروري.
*


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بتعتمد على نفسية المراة نفسها في تقبلها هذا الشيئ من الاول ام لاء

فمثلاً أنا عن نفسي

لو أعرف ان الرجل الذي أمامي أصغر مني بساعة واحدة فقط فلن ولن ومستحيل أن انجذب له,,,,

كما هو الحال عند بعض الرجال الذي يقبل والذي يرفض بتاتاً هذا الشيئ


تحياتي


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

torab قال:


> *
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل , عندي صديق يمر بنفس التجربة فقد تزوج امرأة تكبره بسنتين و هي في العقد الثالث من العمر و هم يعيشون الأن بشكل عادي خالص و عندهم ثلاثة أولاد و كلاهما يتحمل مسؤوليته في الحياة, و لم يكن دافع الزواج هو الحب فقد كان دافع صديقي هو أخلاق تلك المرأة التي لم يجدها في غيرها و قد كان دافع تلك المرأة للقبول كذلك أخلاقه.
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك ولكلامك

ربنا يعوضك ويسعد الجميع


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

blue blue eyes قال:


> بتعتمد على نفسية المراة نفسها في تقبلها هذا الشيئ من الاول ام لاء
> 
> فمثلاً أنا عن نفسي
> 
> ...


 

معاكي حق يعني بترجع للشخص نفسه في اتخاذ القرار

ميرسي ليكي

نورتي


----------

